# rsj - builder & structural engineer or just builder



## luckylou (13 Jan 2011)

If you make a  structural change to a load bearing wall (insert an rsj) in a house, do you need a cert from a structural engineer when selling your home?

We have an excellent builder, but we are in two minds as to whether we should get a structural engineer to assist us in order to issue a cert.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BICIP (13 Jan 2011)

for the sake of a couple of hundred it would be worth i would say


----------



## onq (13 Jan 2011)

+1 What BICIP has posted.

You'd be surprised how easy it is to get a simple thing like a beam wrong, especially if the wall its inserted into is either hollow block or cannot afford to offer the bearing depth required.

If its an external wall, the weathering and insulation details need to be looked at too.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon          as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal  action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in          Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the  matters    at      hand.


----------



## Sconhome (14 Jan 2011)

Independent structural engineer with professional indemnity insurance is the best direction.

Some construction companies will have their own structural engineer, ensure that they have the professional indemnity insurance which is completely different to product & public liability insurance which the builder should have.


----------



## luckylou (15 Jan 2011)

BICIP said:


> for the sake of a couple of hundred it would be worth i would say


 
Indeed!!


----------

